# starter selanoid



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

i have a cub cadet ags 2130 lawn mower and the starter selanoid quite and i went to buy a new one and the dealer came back with a price over 200 bucks is this accurate? seems to me that it is a 40 dollar part


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

i found the selanoid for 46 bucks plus a 6 dollar handling fee a far cry from $250.I will be selling the machine cub cadet is a scam as far as i am concerned and i would not recomend the machine to anyone they are junk


----------



## catdoo (Jun 16, 2009)

I would substitute an automotive starter relay from Canadian Tire for about half that price.


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

that wouldn't work because the starter is like a chevy with the selanoid on the starter thanks anyway


----------



## catdoo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirtdemon _
> *that wouldn't work because the starter is like a chevy with the selanoid on the starter thanks anyway *


OK that explains the high cost, I was just going by my Craftsman
and that looks like an ordinary car relay.


----------

